# JRT lost - Near Bluewater Kent



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Otis is a only a youngster (under 1year) he was frightened by fireworks at 6.30pm on Friday 19th November while on his walk in Worcester park on the edge of Stone / Greenhithe 

Noone has seen him since :sad: 

He had a collar on but is not microchipped. He is mostly white with black and tan patches. His face is black and tan with a white stripe up his forehead more to his left side.

Will update with pic if i can please let me know if you can help with posters in the area or pass the word on. 
Someone somewhere must have seen him and possibly taken him in this weekend :001_unsure:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

was he found?


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Nope, noones seen him at all.

Im thinking someone must have taken him, if he was out straying he would have been seen by someone somewhere but without a microchip he may never find his way home now 

Heres his pic just in case


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh bless, i live 5 mins from bluewater so will keep my eye ( and ear )out


----------

